# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Potomac Pike was the target and many where hooked and lost. Did the old LGMouth swing into the boat trick with one PP and it fell off just as he started the swing. Oh well. The LGMouth hit a few here and there, was a bonus. The last pic is uhm..
*posted without comment*. 


































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------

